# Jared joins the Microsoft team



## Wrench97

Please welcome *jared* to the MS team:thumb:


----------



## Old Rich

Welcome to the Team . . good to have you aboard! !


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Welcome to the Team!


----------



## WereBo

Welcome aboard Jared, did a manager explain the 1st round's on you?









:grin:


----------



## jcgriff2

Welcome to the MS Team, Jared - glad to have you with us.


----------



## oscer1

Welcome to the TSF team


----------



## Corday




----------



## joeten

Welcome to the TEAM


----------



## Glaswegian

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Go The Power

Welcome to the team Jared :wave:


----------



## Deejay100six

Congrats and welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Jared

I must have missed this thread... :facepalm:

Thanks guys :smile:


----------



## SABL

Jared said:


> I must have missed this thread... :facepalm:
> 
> Thanks guys :smile:


And......I keep getting side-tracked.....:uhoh:

Welcome to the MS Team, Jared......:thumb:


----------



## Stephen Bowles

Welcome !


----------



## jimscreechy

Another Jedi succumbs to the forces of the DARK SIDE!


----------



## joeten

That's because you have the torch.


----------

